# 05 Prairie 700 Mods



## hussejn (Aug 20, 2013)

Hello all. I've decided to start making a few mods to my Prairie. Thought I would start a thread and share some of the results in hopes that someone might find it useful. Also, maybe it will generate a few comments about what I am doing wrong and what l might have done right.

For better or for worse, my first mod was installing a 2" spacer lift from ATV Engineering (Ebay). I know some would question the quality of the aluminum and steel used in these lift parts from Ebay. Also, I would have probably preferred a bracket lift to a spacer lift. However, it is an old Prairie so I found my options were limited. I guess for $42 I don't care that much if it fails...as long as nobody gets hurt.

Here are a few pics of the bike before I started.






---------- Post added at 08:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:34 PM ----------

I measured roughly 9" at the front skid plate and roughly 12" at the back end of the floorboards. I didn't get the best angle on all of these pictures. The tires had about 2.5 PSI in them at the time. They have lost a bit of pressure sitting in the garage this winter. I hate this winter by the way.






---------- Post added at 09:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 PM ----------

I started by taking the rear shock absorber out and adjusting the preload to the stiffest setting hoping to get the most out of the rear lift.



I had to file some material out of the lower fork as it wouldn't quite fit inside the rear lift piece. Then I made a cylindrical spacer to fit between the fork. It seems this might limit the shock absorbers ability to move/articulate, but it seemed like it needed to be supported.



Here's how the front spacers turned out.




---------- Post added at 09:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:01 PM ----------

I thought the results were decent. I measured roughly 10" of ground clearance at the front skid plate after the lift and roughly 15" at the back of the floorboards. I also had 5 PSI in the tires. I guess 1" in the front and 3" in the back averages 2" as advertised.






Here is a pic of the bike after the lift.



---------- Post added at 09:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 PM ----------

Next will be 14" MSA M20 Kores wrapped in 29.5X10-14 terms all the way around. They are ordered and on their way...:rockn:. I can't wait...cabin fever is setting in.


----------



## Brute 840 (Feb 9, 2012)

looks good but that isn't a stock rear shock and that looks to be way to much angle for the drive shaft to be at on the rear,I would be looking for a stock rear shock,you may runn into sobad problems at that angle and I have stock shocks also


----------



## hussejn (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks for the reply 840. I very much appreciate the feedback. I purchased this machine used about a year ago and would have never known that this rear shock was not completely stock. I just completed the lift and have not had a chance to go for a ride around the block yet to see how it feels. I don't hear or feel anything binding when I roll it back and forth in the garage. However, I understand your comment about the aggresive angle of the rear drive shaft potentially causing additional stress on it.

Has anyone seen a rear shock on a SRA that looks like this or know where it might have come from?

Should be riding instead of using Tapatalk.

---------- Post added at 07:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 AM ----------

I did notice it looked different than the rear shock in the service manual.

Should be riding instead of using Tapatalk.


----------



## hussejn (Aug 20, 2013)

*Christmas in March?*

Felt a little bit like Christmas today. The terms showed up...




I can't get over the size of these things.

The only problem was that only 1 of the 4 wheels that showed up were right. They were all supposed to be...



The other 3 were M12 Diesels with the wrong bolt pattern and offset for some odd reason. Seems like every time I've ordered from Rocky Mountain ATV something has not worked out right.:angryfire:


----------



## SLVRBRT (Jun 27, 2012)

Rear shock looks like it came off some variety of sport quad. Any manufacturers markings on it? It's likely longer than the stocker to begin with, leading to the extra height after lifting. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## hussejn (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks SLVRBRT. It could very well be from a sport quad. Maybe a KFX? Maybe I will take a closer look for any markings and take a few more pics of it. Maybe you guys will recognize it. I may end up leaving it in, but adjusting the preload back down some.

Should be riding or wrenching instead of using Tapatalk.


----------



## hussejn (Aug 20, 2013)

*Clutching*

Since I get to wait a little longer on the other 3 M20 Kores to show up I thought I'd get started on some clutching work. My plan is to install EPI springs...maroon primary and red secondary.



So far the maroon primary is installed. Tomorrow hopefully the red secondary. Thanks to everyone here at MIMB. Without all of the "How To" information I probably wouldn't have been able to figure this out on my own. I have $7.40 and about 1 hour invested in that secondary spring compressor tool. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## hussejn (Aug 20, 2013)

*Clutching Work Done*

Finished installing the red secondary spring. Went to put everything back together and found I had way too much belt deflection. Couldn't find any markings on it. Must have been some sort of aftermarket belt. Decided to replace it with new OEM. I'm not sure what the word is, but the new belt was much more supple. The old belt felt stiff or rigid in comparison. The deflection is much better now...just under an inch. Here is a pic of the tired old springs and belt.



Forgot to mention I found a clutch cover bolt broken off in the case when I took it off. What a PITA. Couldn't get it out using penetrating oil and vice grips. Ended up having to drill it out and re-tap. Works good now though.

The correct rims (M20 Kores) are supposed to show up on Thursday. I'm hoping to get the terms mounted on Saturday morning. Will get some size measurements and pics.


----------



## chopermech (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Those terms are gonna be sick on there!


----------



## hussejn (Aug 20, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys. I can't wait to see what they look like on the straight rear axle. I have a feeling they will look good. Could not have done this without MIMB. This forum is the best. No doubt about it.


----------



## hussejn (Aug 20, 2013)

*Finally*

Rocky Mountain ATV got it right this time.



Maybe tomorrow night I'll get to do a fit check on the bike.

Also...took a spin around the block to test out the new belt and springs. I'm guessing the delay in response I'm feeling is a bit of stall coming from the maroon primary spring. This is going to take some getting use to. Can't wait to really put these springs to work. It feels like I've gained some low end torque. Hopefully enough to spin the terms.


----------



## hussejn (Aug 20, 2013)

*Getting Closer...*

Slowly but surely I'm getting closer to being able to fit these things to the machine.

The tire shop mounted the tires to the rims for me this morning. $30 total...not bad.

Of course I ordered the wrong lug nuts.:cussing: Forgot to double check the thread size. Got M12x1.25...needed M10x1.25. Also, I had no luck finding them at the local dealers. Had to place another order.

I'm guessing I'm going to end up needing wheel spacers...at least on the 2 rear wheels.

On the upside...the terms really look good on these rims. They match the rim at the bead very well. I'm realy happy with them so far.


----------



## Brute 840 (Feb 9, 2012)

that prairie is going to look good when its done, and the rear wheels look like they sent you can am rear rims the offset is different, may want to contact them and see if they have correct offset and you will not need spacers then, but those rims and tires and a Nice Combo!!


----------



## hussejn (Aug 20, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks Brute 840. We will see how they fit when I get to fit them to the bike. I may need spacers to clear the floorboards anyway...or I may find myself needing to modify the floorboards. I like the look of these 3.5+3.5 offsets. I am kind of expecting fitment issues since the stock offsets are 4+3 in the front and 3+4 in the back. I guess that's part of the fun.


----------



## hussejn (Aug 20, 2013)

*They're on...*

What do you think? I ended up with 2 1/2" spacers in the back. Even if I had gone with the +30 offsets in the back, I would have needed 1 1/4" spacers. Next...floorboard mods. I'm thinking of taking 2" out of each so I get roughly an extra inch in the front and back. The front tires strike the front of the floorboards as I turn them. I think I can probably ride it carefully though.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Gonna be one sick prairie. :rockn:


----------



## hussejn (Aug 20, 2013)

*Floorboard Mod Suggestions?*

Thanks p. I think it is going to end up suiting my riding style well. I'm kind on a slow plodder on the trails. I like some technical stuff. Just wanted to be able to dive off into the holes with more confidence.

I am trying to come up with a game plan for shortening my floorboards. Thinking of cutting them and welding them back together. This will probably require some mods to the plastics but should keep it looking pretty much stock. I don't want to give up all of the protection they provide.

Any suggestions guys?

Anyone have any experience modifying steel Prairie floorboards? I should probably do a quick search too.


----------



## hussejn (Aug 20, 2013)

*Thumbs up so far...*

Took a little ride in the backroad ditches this afternoon. 58 degrees...finally some decent weather. Going 5-7 on the speedo in low range, hit the go button, felt that red secondary.:yup: It is definitely capable of spinning the terms without any trouble. Had to get them a little dirty anyway, they were way too clean and new looking. Floorboard mods are a must though.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice! You'll have to take someone next time to get action pics.


----------



## hussejn (Aug 20, 2013)

Putting off floorboard mods for much more important things...










Should be riding or wrenching instead of using Tapatalk.


----------



## hussejn (Aug 20, 2013)

*Tested out the terms...*

Went out to The Cliffs Insane Terrain (Marseilles, IL) yesterday to put the terms to the test. I would describe the riding conditions as pretty gnarly or nasty. The jeep ruts were deep. It was easy to find yourself in a position out on the trails where you were faced with a decision you weren't sure about...if that makes sense. As I was leaving, I saw a jeep being towed out of the trails. I am fairly new to mud riding. The terms are my first set of large mud tires. I have never had a set of laws and I understand they are the best. So with all of that said, I thought the terms performed well. I did get stuck twice and had to winch out each time. Once in a sandy spot in the creek. One of the guys that came over to offer help advised I stay out of that spot as he had seen trucks stuck there. The other was a water filled hole on the trails where I got high centered in between jeep ruts. Other than those two occasions, they pulled me through some pretty deep holes and rode smoother than my old 26" Mud Bugs did on the trails. So far I am happy with them. Here is some evidence. Wish I could have gotten some action shots...





I think the next mods need to be...chopped floorboards (rubbing in front)...rad relocate (temp light started coming on at the end of the day)...and snorkels (almost got in too deep).


----------



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah the cliffs out in marselles can get really rough. They have a lot of Jeep/truck traffic through there so they get rutted out pretty bad. I ride with my club and when going there is on the schedule almost no members with sport quads will go. Nice place overall though. I think that your terms would be better for riding out there than outlaws cause they would provide a smoother ride.

---------- Post added at 04:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:56 PM ----------

Here are some photos from the last time I was out there, and these are on the main "groomed" trail. shows a bit of how bad the ruts were. There was a guy in an Jeep Cherokee without a lift that had to get winched up this hill cause he was bottoming out.







Then here is one of my bike. I ran into a hole too fast and popped the tire off of the bead.


----------



## hussejn (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey movingman. Question for you. Have you ever put your bike through the mud bog holes there at The Cliffs? I got into a couple deep holes and was pretty close to sucking in some water...... so I decided not to try them. It looked like it had been a while since anyone had been through them and I was by myself so...call me chicken I guess...lol. If I knew more about them I might have tried them out. I probably should have stepped down in and tested them.

Nice pics. Those ruts are DEEP out there.


----------



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

Last time I was there I went through a couple of the holes they had dug out with their equipment. It has been a while since I have been up there and I don't know if they the same still. Also I don't think they were full of water when I was up there. There are definitely some holes that are deep though. Had a buddy swamp a rhino pretty bad going through the creek near the parking lot. 

Let me know if you ever want to go ride.


----------



## hussejn (Aug 20, 2013)

*Just installed a new toy...*

Tossed a brand new Dynatek ignition module into the p700. Started right up and idles good. A few revs in the garage sounded good too. As of this moment I'm thinking no jetting will be required. Can't wait to take her for a spin.


----------



## hussejn (Aug 20, 2013)

*Better stopping power now...*

Put on some new brake pads today. Feel a lot better about them now...greased the caliper slides and cleaned up the pistons. These old pads have seen better days. All were down to the metal. :bigeyes:


----------



## hussejn (Aug 20, 2013)

*Board chop...*

Broke out the hacksaw and the files tonight and got started on cutting the floorboards. So far I think they are looking okay. I started by putting a nice generous chamfer on the outside corners. I may end up needing to remove some additional material, but it's a start.

Thanks to Brute 840 for the nice used parts. This way I can work on these and still ride the bike with the original footrests on it.


----------



## chopermech (Dec 3, 2012)

If you do the back corners near your swing arm pivot, when it comes time to change the swing arm bearings, you won't have to remove the floorboard


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hussejn (Aug 20, 2013)

*Left Side...*

Here's an update on the left side floorboard mods. I think it is looking alright, but I am still getting rubbing at full travel. :thinking: I don't really want to remove any more material since I've already chamfered the frame and shaped it around the weld nut on the bottom. I may have to try spacing the wheels out another 1 1/4". Thoughts...


----------



## SLVRBRT (Jun 27, 2012)

Spacing out further may make it worse as it increases the scrub radius when you turn, as in the entire wheel/tire assembly will "swing" on a larger arc.


----------



## hussejn (Aug 20, 2013)

SLVRBRT said:


> Spacing out further may make it worse as it increases the scrub radius when you turn, as in the entire wheel/tire assembly will "swing" on a larger arc.


You are exactly correct SLVRBRT. I tried a 1 1/4" spacer. It certainly didn't make things any better. I think I am going to live with a little rubbing. I think the chamfer is going to make things a lot better...just not perfect. I worked on both sides a bit today. Getting closer. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## SLVRBRT (Jun 27, 2012)

Best bet may be to try and "smooth" the rub areas so the lugs just rub with less chance of actually grabbing.


----------

